# TheFlightChannel



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Please, does anyone know the music that the flight channel use to accompany their air disaster videos. ( Simulated) .

I really would love to know what the beautiful music is , which is very fitting for those poor souls who perished in such horrific accidents.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

I found the composer and music of the latter part of the video. 
I love this melody, can't get it out of my head!


----------



## Mouse (May 6, 2020)

I think I found the other piece here:


----------



## Mouse (May 6, 2020)

And here is the third piece used: 




So now you can listen to all three of them separately without any slightly uncomfortable transitions


----------



## Simmax (8 mo ago)

Mouse said:


> And here is the third piece used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey do you know by any chance what the song at the end of this video from theflightchannel is ?




I’ve been searching for ******* hours with no result apart from another video where the song is used as a background with a voice talking over it (which is what shazam spits out when you scan the song in TFC’s video)


----------

